# Can you run hot water line to toilet?



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure that would have any effect. Hot water pipes get cold without use, no matter how many things they're hooked up to.


----------



## patented (Aug 1, 2012)

Best thing to do is run your hot water line to something like this, you will have instant hot water. You can run a cold line to it as well, but it will take longer to heat the water once the 2.5 gal has been used up.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariston-...e-Mini-Electric-Water-Heater-GL2-5S/100051412


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to work and may damage the flush valve.
How do you figure having to flush the toilet every time you want hot water and wasting 5 Gal. of water is going to be any better then running the faucet?
Adding insulation to the pipes may help keep them from freezing but little else.
If your just worryed about the water at the sink a simple point of use water heater under the sink may be what you need.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it is a superb idea. Based on a scenario where the toilet is used and then hands washed. You're going to be flushing anyway in this case. Hot water will certainly shorten the life of the rubber parts but is more than offset by flushing with what would have been waste water.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Remove the insulation, add a heat trace / heat tape cable to the pipe with a heat value of about 3 watts to 7 watts per ft. and put the insulation back on. There, you be done and have an inexpensive electric heater that will last for decades if it is good quality commercial heat tape. Will it be scalding hot? No, but you'll have warm water nearly instantly.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

The toilet is a newer style that has a larger tank and takes 3 flushes to empty the tank. I was thinking the standing water in the toilet would cool the hot water. The toilet is located 6 feet away from the sink and I was hoping that using the hot water instead of the cold would save water as I wouldn't be waiting for the water to warm up. The water would go into the toilet instead of down the drain. The bathroom is in the corner of the house that gets colder we seen -15* F in colder times, so I am very hesitant in the colder months to wash my hands in cold water, so I wait for it to warm up. I am looking for a safe and simple solution. I could also stop washing my hands  If it gets too complicated, then I guess I would rather wait for it to warm up. The warmer seasons is not a problem, just Jan/Feb. This is a powder room so it is seldom used just to wash hands. Granted I don't know how much it would help if I did this. I know the shower upstairs warms up a lot quicker than the sink next to it, though I know the shower puts out more GPM than a sink or toilet would.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

IMO- a recirculation pump under the lav is the best option.
Simple to install and no wasted water. It will also improve hw delivery to the tub/shower

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## ct18 (Sep 20, 2012)

You generally do not want hot water in the tank or bowl because things will grow faster. I did a service call on my family members rental that had hot to the primary toilet. The renter said it would get dirty very quickly and had major condensation issues.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

That splash effect might be painful.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

So after much thought and bouncing it off the experts, I think I will just wait for the water to warm up. While re circulation pump that TheEplumber and Ask this Old House suggested is the best solution, I am thinking for $200 I might be willing to take a few more seconds out of my day in the cold months to let the water warm up 

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

In some places, hot water is run to toilet tanks to prevent condensation on the outside of the tank, so it's not unheard of. I have doubts whether it will really help you to get hot water to the faucet faster unless you wait until the toilet refills after a flush, and then wash your hands.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

It wouldn't even take seconds out of your day if you turn on the faucet as soon as you walk in.


----------

